# Para colocar sirena y luz en portero automático.



## Adriano (Nov 13, 2011)

Hola de nuevo amigos.

Quiero colocar una minisirena y un pequeño fluorescente (ambos de 12 voltios, por separado), al teléfono de un portero automático. El portero tiene una tensión de 18 voltios, pero se soluciona colocando una pequeña resistencia de carbón.

Mi pregunta a dónde que conectar tanto la minisirena como el pequeño fluorescente para que cuando llamen en la puerta de la calle, pues en el piso suene la minisirena y se encienda el fluorescente?

Muchas gracias.



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/dscn0555d.jpg/


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/198/dscn0556i.jpg/


----------



## armandolopezmx (Nov 13, 2011)

como te das cuenta cuando llaman desde la puerta???   suena tu bocina del telefono?? enciende algun led, etc, etc???

me imagino que para llamar desde la puerta, oprimen algun boton,, este boton, manda algun voltaje, o aterriza algo aquien el piso????


----------



## Adriano (Nov 13, 2011)

Hola Armando.

Se trata de un portero automático, situado en la puerta de la calle, donde cada vecino (somos 30) de ese bloque tiene su propio botón que conecta con unos cables a su propio piso que llamando desde abajo te suena un teléfono que está situado en la pared (no móvil) lo coges y puedes hablar desde arriba con el que está en la puerta de la calle, sin tener que bajar, así mismo desde tu propio piso puedes abrir la puerta de la calle a la persona que lo pida, si no tiene llaves (tu hijo, mujer, vecino, etc..)

Yo quiero conseguir que cuando llamen desde abajo a mi piso (5º) pues que en mi piso suene esa minisirena y se encienda un pequeño fluorescente, ambos funcionan con 12 voltios, el portero automático trabaja con una corriente de 18 voltios, pero le pondré una resistencia de carbón, para que no supere los 12 voltios.

Ya me dirás cómo se podría hacer? Yo necesito conocer qué hilos o cables son a los que tengo que empalmar la minisirena y el pequeño fluorescente, nada más.

El teléfono de mi piso que contacta con el portero automático de la puerta de la calle emite un pequeño pitido cuando llaman desde abajo, yo quiero sustituir ese sonido poniendo una minisirena o un pequeño fluorescente que se encendería cuando llamen desde abajo a mi piso.
Ah, la marca del equipo del portero automático es "Golmar" por si te sirve de orientación.

Saludos.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/338/dscn0558d.jpg/


----------



## Scooter (Nov 13, 2011)

Debes de saber que ese portero electrónico es propiedad de la comunidad de propietarios y no deberías de manipularlo. Lo mismo ocurre con las tomas de antena; aunque estén dentro de tu casa no son de tu propiedad.

Aparte de eso es muy mala idea bajar tensión con una resistencia, usa un regulador de tensión como un 7812 o similar. Por último te falta un efecto memoria ya que si no lo pones la sirena y la luz se apagarán cuando suelten el pulsador del timbre o a lo mejor es eso lo que quieres hacer.
Tampoco me parece buena idea usar un fluorescente porque es complicado de encender, yo usaría una lamparita de incandescencia o mejor aún unos leds.

Busca en internet a ver si encuentras la conexión. Normalmente en la web del fabricante hay esquemas.


----------



## Adriano (Nov 19, 2011)

Hola Scooter.

Ese portero no es de la comunidad, cada propietario pagó el suyo propio.

¿Un regulador de tensión 7812, ¿tienes por ahí un esquema a modo de prueba? Sí, mi intención es que cuando llamen abajo suene arriba la sirena, y si dejan de llamar pues deja de sonar.

No, los fluorescentes esos, no son fluorescentes propiamente dicho sino unas barritas adaptadas a 12 voltios pero que amplifican a 220 v. se pueden utilizar también en los coches como 3ª señal de frenada. Se enciende instantáneamente como un led.

Buscaré en la web del fabricante, pero ese portero automático ya tiene al menos 15 años.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 19, 2011)

No voy a entrar en discusiones, la comunidad la pagamos entre todos pero no es mía. Da igual solo era informativo.

Busca el datasheet del 7812 o cualquier fuente hay cien mil trillones de esquemas. Mirando de frente; Entrada,Común o negativo, salida 12V


----------



## Electronec (Nov 19, 2011)

Buenas Adriano;

Scooter tiene razón, como metas la pata con tu ampliación, la comunidad puede pedirte responsabilidades económicas al respecto.
Si cada vecino pagó su telefonillo pudo ser porque 30 entre el presupuesto tocárais a lo mismo. 

Saludos.


----------

